# ENworld Reborn!



## fireinthedust (Dec 10, 2012)

Now that we're back after the great hacker war of 2012 (oooh, apocalypse and end of ENworld... it DID happen in December 2012~!), can we have some kind of ensignia or level increase for having survived it?

Oooh, or maybe this is some kind of  ENworld, after the great hacking... like ENberron!

Who's with me?

naturally, I proclaim myself king of this new world.  Or court wizard, which is likely more fun.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 10, 2012)

Only if I can be grand vizier.  In which case I most humbly agree, my leige.
*rubs hands with maniacally gleaming eyes*


----------



## fireinthedust (Dec 12, 2012)

Jemal said:


> Only if I can be grand vizier.  In which case I most humbly agree, my leige.
> *rubs hands with maniacally gleaming eyes*





I hereby dub thee grand vizier!  I welcome your council and eagerly await your obvious and inevitable betrayal.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 14, 2012)

you guys are nutz!


----------



## fireinthedust (Dec 15, 2012)

Is that an application?  We could use a healer and, like, a tank...


----------



## Jemal (Dec 16, 2012)

Oh he's obviously the court jester.  Just lookit that face!


----------



## fireinthedust (Dec 16, 2012)

Court jester, eh?  Sounds like a Bard.  Okay, we definitely need some tank-type meatshields or this party isn't going to make it very far.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 17, 2012)

I can encourage you with funny antics!!


----------

